# Sideshowfx releases Cubase Programmed Keys for Streamdeck 15 key and XL



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 10, 2021)

This is not merely a set of icons but a complete set of programmed shortcut keys.

600+ icons - 474 programmed keys for XL and 438 programmed keys for regular Streamdeck
You get five sets for each one: labeled on Black, Grey, Dark Gray, and Dark Blue and Unlabeled Transparent
It works with Cubase 11 and all previous editions.

Products from sideshowfx are ready to go and can be installed in minutes. They have clear instructions about how to get them into your Streamdecks and how to put the keyboard shortcuts into the software.

I don't have this set yet, but my sets for Photoshop and Premiere work flawlessly.

Once you have them in, you can adjust them to match your workflow. 

More information here:



https://www.sideshowfx.net/cubase-pro-stream-deck


----------



## Valérie_D (Oct 30, 2021)

It looks very useful for Cubase, I am considering streamdeck, is this device usually appreciated?
I was once adviced that Lemur worked well on a tablette as well. Maybe they have completely different functions, Lemur might be more for automations maybe.




Off topic but if anyone knows what this is, thank you for mentionning it


----------



## Simeon (Oct 30, 2021)

Valérie_D said:


> Off topic but if anyone knows what this is, thank you for mentionning it


It looks like a Native Instruments Maschine


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 30, 2021)

Valérie_D said:


> It looks very useful for Cubase, I am considering streamdeck, is this device usually appreciated?
> I was once adviced that Lemur worked well on a tablette as well. Maybe they have completely different functions, Lemur might be more for automations maybe.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but it's best to get the 32-key version over the 15-key.

I love it. It's so easy to use. Essentially you can assign keyboard shortcuts to anything. You set them up in the application in as long as it takes you to type the name of the shortcut and the shortcut itself. And that's it, unless you want to add graphics. Afterwards you can easily drag in graphics to the application and the images show up immediately on the buttons. It's very sturdy and works flawlessly.

What's better is that you can drag the buttons around in the app and gradually build a template that matches your workflow the best. Get the things you do the most often on page one. If you the shadowfx template I'm describing above, you would instantly have all the keys set up--but then you can customize them for the way you work.

When you change applications the Streamdeck changes automatically. So I have a lot of buttons for my favorite websites. I also use the shadowfx templates for Photoshop and Premiere, and have built my own for things like Outlook and Word. 

The Stream Deck software comes with a lot of free templates for various things from games to an analog clock to OBS. They update the software often and add new features. Most recently they added an extremely useful function called "pages."


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 7, 2021)

*Might as well ask for this one as well, anyone knows which equipment these 2 are, besides the trackball?
Thank you!!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 7, 2021)

Valérie_D said:


> *Might as well ask for this one as well, anyone knows which equipment these 2 are, besides the trackball?
> Thank you!!


Access Virus TI2 at the back (desktop synth), Dangerous Monitor ST controller at the front (speaker/monitor controller).


----------

